# Michigan snowmobile rider raises money for Breast Cancer



## Tug Hill Snow Run (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello! I am new to Michigan just recently moving here from New York.. But wanted to share an event that I put together in New York on the trails of Tug Hill Plateau..

If anyone is interested in attending I have met some great people here in Michigan who are considering taking the ride to help support this and also get a great day/ weekend riding the trails of Tug Hill....
( I will be out for a few extra days and would love to show people the trails!!) 

2nd Annual Tug Hill Snow Run 
Saturday March 18th, 2006 

A 100 mile snowmobile ride for the awareness and prevention of Breast Cancer. All level riders are welcome. Lunch and dinner included. 

giveaways.. raffle items... and Party to follow with live music... 

Leaded groups available by rider ability.. 

I can help with accomadations connections and directions.. 

For more information please visit www.tughillsnowrun.com or email 
jody at [email protected] 

2006 Sponsors: HMK Snowmobiling, Stud Boy, Tek Vest, The Snowmobile Store.com, Klim USA, Choko USA, WPSA Racing, Scott Goggles USA and many more.. 

2006 Donation Receipiant: CNY Susan G. Koman Foundation in conjunction with the Carthage Area Hospital and the Jeff Lewis County Wellness Center

Thank you for looking!!


----------



## Tug Hill Snow Run (Feb 7, 2006)

2007 3rd Annual Tug Hill Snow Run

Saturday March 3rd, 2007 at Timberview Lodge in Turin New York. 

We are proud to annouce HMK Snowmobiling is the presenting sponsor. 

HMK Snowmobiling will also offer in the fall of 2006 the Ladies Cruiser boot and clothing that proceeds from the sale will benefit breast cancer awareness. 

For more information please visit www.tughillsnowrun.com



ALSO looking for Michigan snowmobiel riders that would liket o be a part of a Michgan Snow Run for the awareness of Breast Cancer in both men and women. All proceeds raised from the event will be given to a choosen treatment center to help breast cancer patients on an individual basis. 

please contact jody @ [email protected]


----------

